# how much longer



## desperate housewife

Siamo in un sottomarino militare, un sottoposto chiede al suo superiore
"How much longer we get into port?" e l'altro gli risponde "what are you complaining about? You just back from shore leave..."
Qual è il senso? Forse "Quanto resteremo ancora in porto?" o "Quanto a lungo dobbiamo ancora aspettare prima di entrare in porto?" 
E la risposta vuol dire "sei appena salpato"? Non ci capisco molto!


----------



## TimLA

desperate housewife said:


> Siamo in un sottomarino militare, un sottoposto chiede al suo superiore
> 
> "How much longer before we get into port?" e l'altro gli risponde
> "What are you complaining about? You just back from shore leave..."
> 
> Qual è il senso? Forse "Quanto resteremo ancora in porto?" o "Quanto a lungo dobbiamo ancora aspettare prima di entrare in porto?"
> E la risposta vuol dire "sei appena salpato"?
> Non ci capisco molto!


 
La prima frase è, come hai detto, "Quanto a lungo..."

"Shore-leave" indica "vacanza" - quindi "sei appena tornato dalla vacanza."
Non so come dire "shore-leave" in italiano.


----------



## mrg

WR traduce "shore leave" con "franchigia," che ne pensi?  (In English as far as I know, the term is specific to the navy and usually means one day or less.)


----------



## desperate housewife

Allora "SEI APPENA TORNATO da una vacanza..."? Però allora aggiungo un altro pezzo di contesto: il sottomarino americano è vicino ai confini delle acque territoriali coreane (non so se vada verso la Corea o verso gli USA). Il sottoposto chiede "quando arriveremo in porto" (intendendo a casa sua, suppongo), e il superiore gli risponde "You just back from shore leave in beautiful North Corea". Potrebbe essere "stai tornando"? Scusate, forse vado fuori Thread?


----------



## underhouse

"Leave" in linguaggio militare vuol dire licenza.


----------



## desperate housewife

FRANCHIGIA?   Sei appena tornato da una franchigia? in italiano questo non ha proprio senso...


----------



## desperate housewife

sei appena tornato da una licenza nella bella Corea...  non erano mica in vacanza!


----------



## mrg

desperate housewife said:


> FRANCHIGIA?   Sei appena tornato da una franchigia? in italiano questo non ha proprio senso...



Credo che non userò questa traduzione.

Edit:  Hai capito il senso, la rispota è sarcastic (scherzosa?).


----------



## underhouse

Che c'entra la Corea?

"How much longer before we get into port?" e l'altro gli risponde
"Quanto ci vuole ancora prima di arrivare in porto?"
Nel senso che Tizio non vede l'ora di scendere dalla nave.

"What are you complaining about? You just back from shore leave..."
"Di cosa ti lamenti? Sei appena stato a terra in licenza..."


----------



## desperate housewife

Forse "ti sei appena fatto una vacanza nella bella Corea del Nord" detto in senso ironico?


----------



## desperate housewife

La Corea c'entra perchè sono nelle acque territoriali coreane, sono in un sottomarino militare e non credo proprio che possano scendere in licenza. Questo è il problema. Immagino proprio che il senso sia ironico.


----------



## desperate housewife

mrg said:


> Credo che non userò questa traduzione.
> 
> Edit: Hai capito il senso, la rispota è sarcastic (scherzosa?).


 Sì, certo, ho capito!!! Forse sarebbe il caso di aggiornare la traduzione di Shore-leave su WF (che comunque è una GRANDE risorsa) aggiungendo  "vacanza" tra i significati.


----------



## TimLA

desperate housewife said:


> Allora "SEI APPENA TORNATO da una vacanza..."? Però allora aggiungo un altro pezzo di contesto: il sottomarino americano è vicino ai confini delle acque territoriali coreane (non so se vada verso la Corea o verso gli USA). Il sottoposto chiede "quando arriveremo in porto" (intendendo a casa sua, suppongo), e il superiore gli risponde "You just back from shore leave in beautiful North Corea". Potrebbe essere "stai tornando"? Scusate, forse vado fuori Thread?


 

"Leave" indica un "pezzo di tempo" - forse 1 giorno, forse 14 giorni - dove la persona non ha risponsibilità militare. Puó andare a visitare la famiglia, puó visitare un posto locale, o puó andare all'altra parte del mondo.

Spesso, loro fanno il "leave" dove la barca è collocata - La Corea per esempio.

"Shore-leave" realmente è superfluo, perchè in il 99.9% dei casi, la persona va al "shore" - a "terra firma".

Ho usato "vacanza" soltanto perchè non so come tradurre "shore-leave".
In vece di vacanza, forse "holiday" "ferie" "giorni di festa".

Se potessi dare un altro esempio in inglese con lo stesso senso:

At work:
John: What time is it? Is it time to go home yet?
Jane: What are you worried about? You just got back from vacation!!


----------



## desperate housewife

Thankyou, Tim! In questo caso, secondo il senso specifico, andrebbe bene "licenza". Però in realtà uno non scende da un sottomarino americano in Corea in licenza, per ragioni militari e di sicurezza ecc. credo. Dunque il senso deve per forza essere ironico, cioè il superiore prende in giro il sottoposto e forse più che "licenza" gli dice "ti sei fatto una bella vacanza in Corea" (figuriamoci: in un sottomarino...)

Oppure shore-leave non può MAI indicare vacanza, ma sempre "licenza"?


----------



## TimLA

desperate housewife said:


> Thankyou, Tim! In questo caso, secondo il senso specifico, andrebbe bene "licenza". Però in realtà uno non scende da un sottomarino americano in Corea in licenza, per ragioni militari e di sicurezza ecc. credo. Dunque il senso deve per forza essere ironico, cioè il superiore prende in giro il sottoposto e forse più che "licenza" gli dice "ti sei fatto una bella vacanza in Corea" (figuriamoci: in un sottomarino...)
> 
> Oppure shore-leave non può MAI indicare vacanza, ma sempre "licenza"?


 
Probabilmente "licenza" sia meglio - un periodo ti tempo breve, vicino il sottomarino.
E la frase è detto in forma ironica.


----------



## desperate housewife

TimLA said:


> Probabilmente "licenza" è meglio - un periodo di tempo breve, vicino al sottomarino.
> E la frase è detta in forma ironica.


  Grazie ancora


----------



## kc1005

Come potrei chiedere a mia figlia "How much longer do you want to stay in the bathtub?"

Quanto a lungo vuoi restare nella vasca da bagno?

Grazie!


----------



## Skin

kc1005 said:


> Come potrei chiedere a mia figlia "How much longer do you want to stay in the bathtub?"
> 
> Quanto a lungo  = how long
> 
> Grazie!




"Quanto (tempo) ancora vuoi restare nella vasca?"

Ciao


----------



## kc1005

ok, quindi "Quanto a lungo vuoi restare nella vasca" vuol dire "How long do you want to stay in the tub"?


----------



## Pat (√2)

kc1005 said:


> "Quanto a lungo vuoi restare nella vasca" vuol dire "How long do you want to stay in the tub"?



Sì, ma normalmente diremmo:
- Quanto tempo vuoi (re)stare nella vasca?
- Quanto vuoi (re)stare nella vasca?
- Quanto vuoi starci, nella vasca? (_molto_ colloquiale)


----------



## kc1005

Ciao!  Come potrei dire "I don't know how much longer I'll be here" se, per esempio, mi riferisco al mio lavoro ma sono incinta e non lo so quando arrivera' la bimba e quanto tempo mi rimane per lavorare?

"Non lo so quanto ancora ci saro'?"
"Non lo so quanto a lungo ci saro'?"

Grazie!


----------



## Matrap

Ciao kc

Il concetto si può esprimere in tanti modi:
 "Non so per quanto tempo ancora resterò qui/continerò a lavorare". Oppure
"Non so fino a quando resterò qui a lavorare".


----------



## kc1005

Grazie, Matrap!   Per esserne sicura, le mie tentative sono sbagliate?


----------



## Matrap

kc1005 said:


> Grazie, Matrap!   Per esserne sicura, i miei tentativi sono sbagliati?



"Non (lo) so per quanto ancora ci saro'?"
"Non (lo) so per quanto a lungo ci saro'?"

Besides those tiny corrections I wouldn't use "non so per quanto ancora/a lungo ci sarò". It sounds creepy, if you know what I mean. It's as if you're going to die...


----------



## kc1005

. Ok, capito!  Grazie!!


----------



## kc1005

Ciao.  Come potrei dire a mia figlia "I'm calling Daddy to see how much longer he'll be (playing baseball)."
"Chiamo Babbo per vedere quanto ci vuole ancora..."
Grazie!


----------



## CPA

Hi KC!

This one's a bit of a mouthful.

_Chiamo Babbo per sentire per quanto tempo ce n'ha ancora con il baseball.

_If you say something like "giocherà ancora a baseball", it sounds like he's coming to the end of his career.

Let's see if anyone comes up with a slimmer version.


----------



## kc1005

Grazie CPA...you're right, that is a mouthful!  Thank you for the translation!  So, is it not possibile in Italian to use "vedere" the way we use it in English?  "Let me see if he's done playing"  "Fammi vedere se ha finito di giocare"  Potrei dire questo in italiano anche se non "vedo" letteralmente?
Grazie.


----------



## Matrap

kc1005 said:


> Grazie CPA...you're right, that is a mouthful!  Thank you for the translation!  So, is it not possibile in Italian to use "vedere" the way we use it in English?  "Let me see if he's done playing"  "Fammi vedere/vediamo se ha finito di giocare"  Potrei dire questo in italiano anche se non "vedo" letteralmente?  Si può dire così anche in italiano KC.
> Grazie.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao. 
Io direi: _
Chiamo [papà/babbo] per [sapere/sentire] [se ne ha ancora per molto/per quanto ne ha ancora] (con il baseball)._


----------

